# Rope in Lower Mish



## funkins (Jun 24, 2005)

Thanks for the heads-up. Too bad the person that lost the rope didn't let anyone know.

We'll try to pull that sucker out this week...


----------



## lmaciag (Oct 10, 2003)

Thanks for getting on it! I went back upstream after the run, but there really wasn't anything I could do by myself.


----------



## teleboater5.13 (Sep 29, 2005)

We saw the rope and removed it last night.

Thanks for the info


----------

